
Player Framework by Microsoft - ajbatac
http://playerframework.codeplex.com/#
======
andrewvc
Ah HTML w/ a Silverlight fallback....

What's the usecase for this?

~~~
hoffmang
It offers a JavaScript API for controlling the player where the API methods
are the same on both the HTML5 and Silverlight versions. This consistency is
very handy for using any of the versions as a fallback for the other with
almost no extra coding

~~~
drivebyacct2
But dozens of these already exist for Flash/HTML5 which seems to make far more
sense than Silverlight.

